# A new addition of the grinding variety.



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing flash but it sure is a step up from the Breville/Sage Smart Grinder Pro.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Popped in to see your new grinder and was thoroughly engaged by your magnificent coffee machine, congrats on the new grinder and bravo on the splendid machine, very nice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ItalianBrew said:


> Popped in to see your new grinder and was thoroughly engaged by your magnificent coffee machine, congrats on the new grinder and bravo on the splendid machine, very nice.


Wow that was some trip


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

ItalianBrew said:


> Popped in to see your new grinder and was thoroughly engaged by your magnificent coffee machine, congrats on the new grinder and bravo on the splendid machine, very nice.


Thank you very much.

Here's to it seeing me through for quite some time







.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> Nothing flash but it sure is a step up from the Breville/Sage Smart Grinder Pro.


Looks pretty flash to me.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

oursus said:


> Looks pretty flash to me.


Thank you







.

I thought the grinder looked a tad "dull" in comparison to the machine but I was too tight to fork out the extra $$ for a shiny one to match







.

She goes a treat though.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Function over form, every time


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Wow that was some trip


Most certainly was.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

oursus said:


> Function over form, every time


Oh yes, for sure







.


----------

